# My stupid setup



## badbrain (Apr 9, 2019)

Host: Ubuntu linux root on btrfs, zstd. I will create a subvolume /fbsd which contains freebsd installation rsynced (so /dev populated already).

I will setup virtualbox (or qemu) to pxe boot that /fbsd.

Goal: compressed snapshot using btrfs. Don't want to use lvm2 thin pv because can't compress. Have to go all of this because btrfs subvol is not block device, so no blessing like zfs create ... Don't use zfs because Ubiqity on desktop doesn't support zfs, only btrfs journaling file system. Can't live without gui.

Admit: if freebsd still force me to manual root on zfs by hand like 9.0 I will just quit. Thanks to the guided zfs partitioning on 12. Sacrifice a whole drive rather learning some cli commands. I'm lazy and I know I'm sucks.

Is it worth? My new card just doesn't play with bsd but linux.


----------

